# MORE Fosters!



## iheartmycats (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to the forum but thought I'd share my story. I volunteer/foster for a local cat and kitten rescue group in Dallas, TX. I grew up having cats and when I moved into my own apartment I decided to get a pair of cats--both of whom came from rescue groups. Ended up deciding to volunteer for a really great rescue and started out with one foster kitten. That first kitten is long gone (adopted) but has been replaced by many, many more lol. The overpopulation problem in this area is really just unbelievable. I get regular calls and emails from city shelters saying they have a litter of kittens that are too young/unsocialized/ill to be adopted out and will have to be euthanized unless a rescue can pull them. I take what I can and call my fellow fosters to try and save what I can't.

Just last night I got a call from my apartment complex. Turns out a mama cat and her 5 kittens have been living under some bushes here for who knows how long. They know I do rescue work and asked me to take them. The kittens are about 3 weeks old and one-Brandie- was very undersized and very very ill with a URI. She has gone to another foster who can give her round-the-clock care, which she very much needs if she is going to survive. Mama cat is very tame, meaning someone either dumped their pregnant cat, or they were irresponsible enough to let their unspayed cat get outside. I've named the mom Morgan, she's a gray and white dmh. There are 3 blue kittens--Jager, Jack, Jim, and what looks like a lynx-point siamese mix called Tanqueray. I've never had fosters younger than 5 weeks before so this is a new experience for me, please keep your fingers crossed that all goes well!


----------



## love4himies (Nov 12, 2009)

Any updates on your fosters?


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

LOVE the liquor names!!

Good luck- you are amazing for what you do for cats!


----------

